# Lowes lookalike hose nozzle



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess you can say I am on a tangent on hoses and nozzles. but yesterday I spotted what appeared to be an identical nozzle of the Crapsman nozzle I posted about in my long rant on hoses and such. It is priced at 50% of the cost of the Crapsmans nozzle, so i decided to buy it and try it, and make a comparison against Crapsman and Lowes nozzle.

While these may not be scientic tests they are in line with what a nozzle would be subjected to in an average use situation by most users.

Both look identical in construction and the Santoprene rubber coating. Same overal length and diameters.

In use the Crapsman will shutoff flow by turning either CW or CCW. The Lowes has to be turned only one way to shut it off.

In use the spray pattern from the Crapsman is uniform and stayes centered.
The lowes is much more coarse and goes off to one side and is far from being adjusted minutely or uniformily.

The Crapsman will make a more forcefull jet of water and will spray approx 7 feet further than Lowes nozzle. 

The Crapsman nozzles will rebound over 18" when dropped and the Lowes will rebound less than a foot. 

After the one time simple drop the hose nozzle test (no hose attached, just the nozzle) the Crapsman showed no signs of damage. The lowes showed no signs of damage either. HOwever when reinstalled on the hose, the spray ws even worse on the Lowes than before the drop test. The Crapsman still functioned like it did previously. 

Then the big surprise. The entire center section of the Lowes nozzle came out the end while in use. Apparantly it broke when it was subjected to being dropped "one" time from a wasit high postion. The screw that holds all the inner parts inside gave up the ghost and allowed the nozzle to come apart. One single drop actually wiped out this $10.00 so called premium nozzle. Just for the heck of it, I tossed the crapsman nozzle up in the air 6 times as high as I could toss it. My German Shepherd even got in on the testing and managed to grab the nozzle and use it like a chew toy. So I continued on with the Crapsman nozzle and tossed it a few times for the Shepherd to retreive, and then reinstalled it. It stillworks like new, and it suffered absolutely no damage from all the tossing and dropping or retreiving by the dog. The wife returned this POS nozzle to LOwes this morning, and picked up another Crapsman brand.

I can only say with my experience save your money and buy a Crapsman nozzle and not the lookalike clone that Lowes sells. At this rate I may have to stop calling Craftsman Crapsman........only time will tell.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the C. R. testing  :thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Th grass must grow s-l-o-w-l-y in Alabama, 

Nice nozzle review!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHA! Can we see the pics of the dog and nozzle show?

Funny stuff ---- 

Andy
:homereat:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *Th grass must grow s-l-o-w-l-y in Alabama,
> 
> Nice nozzle review! *


I wish! I just hope it does not grow like it did last year where it seemed to be an never ending continous day to day job of keeping it cut. I don;t mind cutting grass but it does get old after awhile. Grass grows pretty darn fast in this hot humid environment, its just the southerners that are slow!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

It never happened if there are no pictures!!!
Thanks for the test!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I didn’t know in addition to your expertise in casting’s 
and machining you were a “Nozzleologist” as well as a 
“Hoseologist”.

Did you really conduct these tests or are you HOSING us?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

All hail the king of hose....attachments!!!


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

The way that you like hoses so much and nozzles, is the same way people think of me in tractors, and that is that they do not understand. They think we are weird. And to have an interest in tractors and lawn tractors and grass makes them think we are obsessed about it. Well guess what. Well, the way people talke on cell phones hours every day, I think thats weird. So as you can see, it goes both ways. I do not think you are weird because I understand!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Weird is a perception of the beholder.:dazed:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm just bored, thats all.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great nozzle review! :thumbsup: Good heads up.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I broke our last adjustable hose nozzle the other day and was going shopping last night on the way home. I remembered this post and checked it out. So I was on my way to our local Sears here in Norman. I walked in to the garden dept and looked around for the hose and stuff. Not one person that worked there asked if they could help or anything. I find the hose stuff and no nozzle like Chip described. Nothing was listed on the web site either. Well I decide to head out and chech Home Depot and see what they have. On the way out again not one person that worked ther said word one to me, no have a nice day or anything. One of the folks at the checkout counter looked right at me, I said hello and no reply. Guess it was my stealth suit...I was in uniform!!!! Cool patches and all, glad to see my cloaking device still works!!! 

Sorry I was wandering again!

Anyway I go to Home Depot, head to the hose and junk section and low and behold, just the nozzle Chip described!!!!!

It is called the ultimate nozzle, $19.95 plus tax. I really was looking for 2 but the price got me, so I wimped out and picked up one plus one of those adjustable ones for $6.00 and off I went. 
I tried it out last night, it is way cool!!!!  

I feel like I am chief of my own fire department!!!!!!!:worthy: 

So far it seems like it will be indestructable and is very smooth. I will have to pick up another on for my other hose out by the shop! Here is the web site that talkes about it, I would check Home Depot first, the price is about the same but you would have to pay shipping. 

PS. I am not planning on returning to sears if you couldn't tell. They always treat you like you are interupting and that pisses me off!!!! I am the customer and they are ther because of ME!!!! :argh: 

Check out the Nozzles they are everything Chip said they are!

http://www.ultimatehosenozzle.com/

Lifetime Warranty, the best sears had was 2 years!!

Sorry for the rant! Thanks Chip!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like you Sears is as big as ours...1 checkout counter....Because ours is so small and there is a lot of competition, the sales people are right on top of you when you come through the door....I'll bet the owner of that store would like to hear how you were treated.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I must look like a shop lifter. Unless they are busy, they wait at the entrance to the department. And if needed they stay at my side till I checkout. Nice friendly people too. :truth: 

Mark


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I must look like a shop lifter.

Hell here in Hudson Fl. if you go into sears to clean the direct you toward the exit.. These ******** around here all look as if they would steal you last dime and then stomp the shit out of you... Sears is a hang out for the hicks :spinsmile


----------

